# s-10 hydro



## s10mini (Oct 31, 2014)

i bought a hydraulics kit and i understand how to mount the front ones but do not about the rear... i know there is diagrams but they don't really explain very well... Anyone out there with a s-10 with hydraulics on it that is just using it to "go low" not bounce around have any advice???


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

Most people build a bridge to mount the cylinders in the rear or you could do the old way and weld them on the outside of the frame by the wheel but I would not recommended it


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

The cylinders are mounted on the side of the frame with mini coils. You need to buy the rear mini truck brackets from the manufacturer you bought your kit from, here is a diagram:
http://www.layitlow.com/tech/suspension_leafspring.shtml


----------



## 85cutlasslolo (Apr 12, 2011)

On my old s10 I had a peice of 6 inch c channel going from inside the frame one side to the other and cylinders mounted thru the channel it let me run any size spring I wanted. Then I left nothing but the main leaf spring I added 2 inch drop blocks it layed out nice. Easy process and it always you to 3 wheel if you wanted


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## sweetj (Nov 12, 2014)

so do you keep the leaf springs? if so how does the body raise in lower? will this work with a c-notch


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

sweetj said:


> so do you keep the leaf springs? if so how does the body raise in lower? will this work with a c-notch


Just keep the main leaf and the overload leaf then add a 3 or 4 inch lowering block.


----------



## sweetj (Nov 12, 2014)

ok thanks that how it was set up when i bought it. I had to lift it tho cause i drove 5 hrs back home. lol. with my busa in the back


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

sweetj said:


> ok thanks that how it was set up when i bought it. I had to lift it tho cause i drove 5 hrs back home. lol. with my busa in the back


You got pics of it ....?


----------



## sweetj (Nov 12, 2014)

only pic i got.. this was before i lifted it back up. just fixed the floor pan tonight. Trying to figure out how im going to do the suspension.(4link?) and getting the parts needed to start wrapping the frame.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

instead of putting all that stress on the rear leaf springs with older methods you can remove the rear leaf spring shackle from the frame and make a cylinder mount near where the rear shackle was. Then make a bracket that connects to the cylinder that bolts to the rear of the factory leaf......

this way you can still use stock leafs and have a nice ride in the rear... also the cylinders will be near the sides of the bed and not in the middle of the bed...


----------



## sweetj (Nov 12, 2014)

i have been researching the forums and i swear its difficult to find anything on s10. Is there anywhere to find a diagram on the install for a s10. I don't want any hopping. I just have always loved hydro's. and i want to be different then everyone else with bags.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

heres my blazer, more or less done like the truck.


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Lowrider Magazine did a really clean write up on an install for an S10. It was back late 90's early 2000's if I remember correct. I can't find it for the life of me. Also Google S10 hydro install and take a look at the pics. Some pretty good examples. Sweetj, what questions do you have specific to the S10?


----------



## sweetj (Nov 12, 2014)

i like the blazer. 
Rick my questions are:
im wrapping the frame to start with. And the front is mostly like cars. if im correct?
But with the rear is where im confused. To be honest i don't want to go with a triangulated 4-link. but every where i look it says to have atleast a 4link. I want a nice ride but im not looking to compete with it or anything. i will drive it alot. But there is like atleast 10-15 different 4-link systems out there. I just want to know one that is good to purchase lol. We are also going to be c-notch it. im doing 8" cylinders in the front and 10" in the rear.


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

sweetj said:


> i like the blazer.
> Rick my questions are:
> im wrapping the frame to start with. And the front is mostly like cars. if im correct?
> But with the rear is where im confused. To be honest i don't want to go with a triangulated 4-link. but every where i look it says to have atleast a 4link. I want a nice ride but im not looking to compete with it or anything. i will drive it alot. But there is like atleast 10-15 different 4-link systems out there. I just want to know one that is good to purchase lol. We are also going to be c-notch it. im doing 8" cylinders in the front and 10" in the rear.


Ok, to start, what would you like to accomplish with your set up? I.e. lay frame, hopping, three-wheel and so on. How many batteries, and pumps? This will help determine proper info as to your set up. Hit us up with that info and we will see what we can tell ya.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

Depends what youre looking to achieve. Are you looking at just lay and play or maybe three wheel once in a while? For lay and play you really don't need a 4link. A basic parallel link with panhard will work just fine. Planning on doing some three wheeling or side to side, id go with a three link or wishbone link setup. Reason being is because a wishbone or three link will give you more articulation and keep the rear end in a much straighter range of motion to keep any pinion angle changes to a minimum. Also itll keep the gas tank under the bed in its stock location. Nfamus metal makes a really nice link kit for s10s.


----------



## lukedogg98 (Mar 12, 2009)

Here's mine sweetj. My setup was done by Todd Wilt. He custom built a wishbone and did a bridge setup. The ride is good too. Not pictured are shocks as well in the rear. ..


----------



## sweetj (Nov 12, 2014)

Ok my goal is just to have a nice custom that i can play with every now and again. to start its a 4.3l extended cab. this is what i have planned.
Wrap frame
cnotch 
4 pump
12 batteries
tubbing the front and rear
13x7 wires 
not looking to lay the frame or body drop it. just want a nice clean ride. Im aware its going to take time. And thats fine not looking for 1 month turn around. Jus looking for something nice and clean but enjoyable. i used to have (back in 04) the same set up on a grand marquis. But it rode and felt like a damn tank. lol
another question.. is black magik and cce the only companies left?


----------



## sweetj (Nov 12, 2014)

luke thats clean. is that a one off built?


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

Well you adding the weight of 4punps and twelve batteries is gonna make any car drive like a tank. Why not do something more simple. Like a one pump five dump setup on four batteries and accumulators. Itll give you all the functions of a four pump setup with a quarter of the equipment. Jmo


----------



## lukedogg98 (Mar 12, 2009)

sweetj said:


> luke thats clean. is that a one off built?


Well I wouldn't say it' a one off build. It's just a simple wishbone/bridge setup with a step notch to lay frame. It's a lay and play setup. 2 pumps/ 4 batteries. My truck does lay frame on 13's. It's plenty quick and fun to drive. I've forgot what type of spring we used but, it rides very nice except when it's locked up and hit a big dip in the road. lol... he boxed the rear half of the truck and did some strengthening in the front. I don't however hop or 3 wheel in it. f/b/s/s only...Thanks for the compliment too. Can't wait to see how your truck turns out!


----------



## sweetj (Nov 12, 2014)

badcayne said:


> Well you adding the weight of 4punps and twelve batteries is gonna make any car drive like a tank. Why not do something more simple. Like a one pump five dump setup on four batteries and accumulators. Itll give you all the functions of a four pump setup with a quarter of the equipment. Jmo


idk thats why im asking. a lot has changed since i've played with them. only reason i say 4 and 12 is cause thats what i new back then.
whats the pros and cons of the setup u mentioned?
also with the 8" cylinders up front do i need to extend the a arms?


----------



## sweetj (Nov 12, 2014)

lukedogg98 said:


> Well I wouldn't say it' a one off build. It's just a simple wishbone/bridge setup with a step notch to lay frame. It's a lay and play setup. 2 pumps/ 4 batteries. My truck does lay frame on 13's. It's plenty quick and fun to drive. I've forgot what type of spring we used but, it rides very nice except when it's locked up and hit a big dip in the road. lol... he boxed the rear half of the truck and did some strengthening in the front. I don't however hop or 3 wheel in it. f/b/s/s only...Thanks for the compliment too. Can't wait to see how your truck turns out!


thats what im looking for. the only thing im looking is the 3 wheel. but thats later. i just want to get the rear done properly first. like i stated, i had a car last time.


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

sweetj said:


> idk thats why im asking. a lot has changed since i've played with them. only reason i say 4 and 12 is cause thats what i new back then.
> whats the pros and cons of the setup u mentioned?
> also with the 8" cylinders up front do i need to extend the a arms?



Honestly I dont see any cons to running a setup like that. I mean its only one pump on a five dump manifold running on four batteries.its low volts so you dont have to worry about burning motors or solenoids. Less to deal with as far as charging and maintaining anything goes. Takes up a lot more less space. And you get all the functions of a true four pump setup, I.e.. fbss and control of each wheel independently. Look into hydrohaulics or dice suspension. They specialize in those types of setups. As far as extended Aarms, youll need to extend them regardless of cylinder size upfront. Once locked up the tires will butterfly. Id recommend 3/4" extension and shim the arms back if its too much.


----------



## sweetj (Nov 12, 2014)

Ok. Im going to look into it. And thanks for the help.


----------



## Its jsut ME (May 20, 2015)

any up-dates on this topic? I may be starting a s10 & would like to know too


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Its jsut ME said:


> any up-dates on this topic? I may be starting a s10 & would like to know too


What more do you need to know?


----------



## Its jsut ME (May 20, 2015)

lukedogg98 said:


> Here's mine sweetj. My setup was done by Todd Wilt. He custom built a wishbone and did a bridge setup. The ride is good too. Not pictured are shocks as well in the rear. ..


how meany '' is the c-notch on this & what size coils & cylinders u running?


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

Any info like diagrams pictures on 1 pump/1 battery(no worries about charging) set ups for 82 to 94 s-10s. A friend told me he had one back in the days like that, that will even lift the dump bed. is this true? any info wil be appreciated..


----------

